# New Hunter going rabbit hunting



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> Come to my yard, I have tons. I'll even let you stick 'em with my air rifle lol.



Yeah, I can find them in places where you can't run a dog. Shoot, finding a place to run a dog off leash is an almost impossible task. There is little public land close to where I live, where it is safe to run a dog.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> Yeah, I can find them in places where you can't run a dog. Shoot, finding a place to run a dog off leash is an almost impossible task. There is little public land close to where I live, where it is safe to run a dog.


I have a field behind my house that's 1/2 mile long and 100yd wide, my gate opens up right into it. I see people running their dogs back there every now and then.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> I have a field behind my house that's 1/2 mile long and 100yd wide, my gate opens up right into it. I see people running their dogs back there every now and then.



100 yards wide? Fenced? Roads? Not that it matters, you live a LONG way from here.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> 100 yards wide? Fenced? Roads? Not that it matters, you live a LONG way from here.


Yep, all fenced. It's the big power line field that goes from Detroit to the Northeastern suburbs. https://goo.gl/maps/3MQuct4md79rudRPA


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> Yep, all fenced. It's the big power line field that goes from Detroit to the Northeastern suburbs. https://goo.gl/maps/3MQuct4md79rudRPA


You are lucky. Is it legal to trespass on it? There is nothing like that around here.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

There does not seem to be a lot of cover to work a dog in. In the picture it looks like a football field.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> You are lucky. Is it legal to trespass on it? There is nothing like that around here.


The signs on the main roads say no trespassing, but every homeowner has a gate to it. I see people riding their quads and dirt bikes out there often. Sometimes people use it as a spillover area when they have large parties like a graduation party or family reunion. There isn't much cover but there is a lot of brush in some spots along the fences. Lots of critter burrows as well. Any time I take my dog back there he sticks his nose in one and tries to dig the bugger out.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

There is nothing close to me, that I can get on, without spending a lot of money. It's sad, this area used to be great for small game hunting, not any longer. Few game animals can live on a pool table.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> There is nothing close to me, that I can get on, without spending a lot of money. It's sad, this area used to be great for small game hunting, not any longer. Few game animals can live on a pool table.


Have you tried talking to any farmers? When I had the urge to shoot as a kid, I'd go door knocking the farmers in northern Macomb County and they were always more than happy to let me thin the flocks of pigeons, rats, and starlings. I know it ain't table fare, but pest hunting is fun too if you just want to shoot something.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> Have you tried talking to any farmers? When I had the urge to shoot as a kid, I'd go door knocking the farmers in northern Macomb County and they were always more than happy to let me thin the flocks of pigeons, rats, and starlings. I know it ain't table fare, but pest hunting is fun too if you just want to shoot something.



The vast majority of farm land around here has no cover what so ever. I can shoot pigeons, that won't help a rabbit dog! LOL!


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel your pain DecoySlayer. I live in Ohio and my area has very few rabbits. My dog needs to look for them at least two hours every day.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

hungryhollow said:


> I feel your pain DecoySlayer. I live in Ohio and my area has very few rabbits. My dog needs to look for them at least two hours every day.


Hungryhollow where in Ohio do you live ? I recall you saying that you and your dad had Patch hounds
Would that have been in Eastern Ohio ?


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

reddog1 said:


> Hungryhollow where in Ohio do you live ? I recall you saying that you and your dad had Patch hounds
> Would that have been in Eastern Ohio ?


 Sorry for any misunderstanding. I have not ever owned a Patch Hound. I'd like to but one dog at a time for me. I live in Knox county which is north east of Columbus and south of Mansfield.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My mistake, I was talking with a guy in another thread and for some reason I thought it was you
Again my mistake.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have lots of bunnys and don't bother them much anymore. There doesn't seem to be many who run them around here. Everybody is into coyotes these days.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I let my beagle loose today after the neighbors drove my place for deer (deer season in Ohio now). He found a bunny that wanted to run and ran it for almost two hours. He's a happy tired boy.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> sounds like you'll be hunting without dogs. the only advice I can give is stay ready. as noted before for close shots use an open choke if possible. and a modified works better than a full. kick every brush pile you see walk through the thick stuff kicking as you go. but not to where you don't have a shot if one happens to come out.


kick, stomp brush. wait..... kick stomp again.. waittt. 

sometimes they sit tight! be patient


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You can slowly, and I mean slowly pick through the cover looking for them, then circle back and stomp and make a racket.


----------

